# Gear Bags



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

I like the Avery or Mud River training bags - they have a place for everthing - bumpers - check cords & leads - electronics - blank guns ETC - mine sits on a kitchen counter and on the way out to train at home I can pick what I want to use - PIKE knows when I reach inside we are going to do something - on the road we have everthing for a training session - you never know when you will get an opportunity - try one - it will make life easier !!!!!!


----------

